# كبشة نكت مصرية جديدة



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مرة واحد أمرﯾكي وواحد اسباني وواحد صعﯿدي بجﯿب اكبر تمساح راح اﻻمرﯾكي جاب واحد كبﯿر وراح اﻻسباني جاب واحد اكبر وراح الصعﯿدي و ما رجعش راحوا ﯾدوروا علﯿه لقوه شاﯾل تمساح صغﯿر و بﯿغني له بابا فﯿن ؟؟

صعﯿدى أخذ شهادة دكتوراه فقال لزوجته والله ماخبرشى لﯿه الناس بﯿضحكوا على الصعاﯾدة أدﯾنى جبت الدكتوراه. فقالت له زوجته: دق على الخشب عشان العﯿن. فدق على الخشب. فقالت الزوجه مﯿن على الباب؟ فقال الزوج: خلﯿكي انا حاشوف مﯿن

مرة بدوي قال ﻷبوه: عاﯾز آخذ نوكﯿا قال له:على جثتى حتاخد بنت عمك

بدوى اول مرة ﯾشوف فلبﯿني قال ﯾا بخته هذا شبعان نوم

اتنﯿن صعاﯾدة بﯿلعبوا شطرنج الملك مات مشلول

مرة صعﯿدي طلعله عفرﯾت عﻼء الدﯾن وقال له شبﯿك لبﯿك خدامك بﯿن اﯾدﯾك قال له عاﯾز كوبري من الصعﯿد الى نﯿوﯾورك قال له مستحﯿل شوف طلب غﯿره قاله طﯿب خلي الصعاﯾدة ﯾفهموا فكر شوﯾه وقال له عاﯾز الكوبري اتجاه واحد وﻻ اتجاهﯿن ؟

مره واحد صعﯿدى سافر مصر إتسرقت المحفظه بتاعته بلغ عنها فقال له الظابط حاضر حجﯿبهالك من تحت اﻷرض طلع الصعﯿدى بره لقى الناس بتحفر لخط المترو فقال لهم الهمه ﯾارجاله هى سوده وفﯿها سوسته

واحد مسطول بﯿقول لصاحبه مش عارف ﯾأ أخي عود الكبرﯾت ده ما بﯿولعش لﯿه مع إنه . لسه مولع من شوﯾة

مرة مدرس رﯾاضة اتجوز مدرسة رﯾاضة خلفوا ولد متساوى الساقﯿن ·

اﯾه الفرق بﯿن اﻻسبوع وموس الحﻼقة والصحراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اﻻسبوع فﯿه حد ، والموس · فﯿه حدﯾن ، والصحراء ما فﯿهاش حد

هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفﯿل وقعدت طول حﯿاتها تدفن · فﯿه

زرافة و فﯿل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشﯿﯿن في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إﻻ · الزرافة ،قالولها :جﯿبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فﯿش. قالولها :إحنا جعانﯿن عاﯾزﯾن ناكل قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجﯿب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام. الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حﯿقرب من اﻷسد حﯿعرف شغله

واحد أحول راح ﯾجﯿب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه ·

مرة 10 اغبﯿاء بﯿلعبوا على الطرﯾق الصحراوى واللي تخبطه العربﯿة مرتﯿن ﯾطلع برة · اللعبة

تاﯾه بﯿسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع اﯾة اسرع طرﯾق اروح بﯿه للمستشفى ؟؟ قالوة غمض · عﯿنك وعدى الشارع

مرة واحد غبي ماشي في الشارع لقي واحد صاحبه قاله ازﯾك ﯾاعلي شكلك اتغﯿر خالص · الثاني رد علﯿه بس انا مش علي اﻻول قاله وكمان غﯿرت اسمك

سواق ماشى ع الطرﯾق واحد ﻻبس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت · مﯿن و عاﯾز اﯾة قالة انا الفرفور اﻻحمر و عاﯾز توصلنى فقالة ﻻ مبوصلش فرافﯿر و مشى و سابة شوﯾة لقى واحد ﻻبس اصفر فى اصفر و بﯿشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مﯿن و عاﯾز اﯾة قالة انا الفرفور اﻻصفر و عاﯾزك توصلنى فقالة ﻻ مبركبش فرافﯿر و مشى و سابة شوﯾة و قابلة واحد ﻻبس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاﯾة ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ﯾة كمان كدة و لقى واحد ﻻبس ابﯿض فى ابﯿض بﯿشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة ﯾا ترى انت بقى الفرفور اﻻبﯿض فقالة الراجل فرفور اﯾة رخصك ﯾا روح امك

، اتنﯿن مساطﯿل حبوا ﯾسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعﯿد ونسرقها برحتنا · ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا ﯾزقوا فى العمارة ﯾزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاﯾة كدة احنا بعدنا اوى

محشش ﯾسأل محشش تتوقع الجمعة ﯾوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد علﯿه : لو ضغطنا علﯿه ﯾمكن · ﯾوافق

واحد ندل فتح مصنع بﯿبسي كتب على كل علبة : رج جﯿدا قبل الفتح

بلدﯾات فتح محل انابﯿب غاز .. فجّر اسطوانتﯿن فى وسط البلد .. دعاﯾة ·

: واحدة راحت تخطب ﻻبنها .. ام العروسة بتسألها ... وﯾاترى ابنك بﯿدخن ؟؟؟ ردت علﯿها · ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ الحمد لله ، ابنى ما بﯿدخنش..... اﻻ اذا سكر

ثعبان نظره ضعﯿف ﯾوم ما حب واحده..... طلعت خرطوم

بلدﯾنا ماسك قنبله وعمال ﯾحدفها من اﻹﯾد دى لﻼﯾد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له :ﯾخرب · بﯿتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معاﯾه غﯿرها

بلدﯾاتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ففي اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى · فاﻷفندى عزم علﯿه بسﯿجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شوﯾه بﯿسالوا إﯾه رأﯾك في الدﯾمقراطﯿة !! ﯾاحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكﯿلوبترا

: واحد قال ﻷبنه: نابلﯿون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل،... رد الواد على أبوه · نابلﯿون وهو أدك ﯾا بابا كان إمبراطور

واحد ومراته متخانقﯿن فبطلوا ﯾكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحﯿني الساعه 6:30 علشان · عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرﯾر ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب علﯿها الساعه 6:30 ﯾﻼ إصحى

واحد بلدﯾاتنا دخل الجﯿش بﯿسأل زمﯿله إنت من دشنا...فقاله: ﻷ رد بلدﯾاتنا: ﯾبجى إنت من دﯾش العدو... و راح طاخه عﯿارﯾن

واحد بلدﯾاتنا شال جرس الباب وركب فﯿبرﯾشن

واحد بلدﯾاتنا وقع على السلم فظهره وجعه .. راح للدكتور.. فكتب له مرهم وقال له إدهن مكان اﻻصابة.. فراح دهن السلم

فﯿل ضخم كل ﯾوم ﯾمر على مملكة النمل ﯾهدها، النمل اتفق علﯿه قالوا : حنستخبى له فوق الشجر و أول ما ﯾعدى نقفز علﯿه و نقرصه لحد ما نقضى علﯿه المهم الفﯿل مر راح النمل قفز علﯿه الفﯿل حس بﯿهم راح خابط زلومته شمال وقع نصهم و راح خابط ﯾمﯿن وقع النص التانى و مفضلش غﯿر نمله واحده فكل النمل واقف تحت ﯾهتف لها اخنقه ﯾا فوزى

مرة واحد بلدﯾاتنا اشتري تاكسي وماشي بﯿه ومبسوط واحد واقفه وقاله تاكسي ﯾااسطي قال له اﯾوة تاكسي وكمل مشي

تﻼتة بلدﯾاتنا راكبﯿن قطار واحد طلع راسه من الشباك جا قطار فى اﻻتجاه المعاكس طﯿرها. الثانى طلع اﯾده جا قطار وطﯿرها قعد ﯾسرخ و ﯾصوت الثالث قال أخوك راسه طارت !!!!!!!ماسمعناش صوته وانت اًُُُُلى اﯾدك طارت عامل دوشه

*واحد بلدﯾاتنا عداه العﯿب خد اللي وراه *مرة أتنﯿن صحاب راحوا للحﻼق واحد حلق والتاني غوﯾشه * واحد اصلع خلف ولد سماه شعراوى *مرة واحد اكل رز معمر ضرب في وشه *مرة واحد راح الجهادﯾه طلع من الجهة التانﯿه *فرخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضد بﯿضة من غﯿر اشرة * مرة أتنﯿن قرع أتخانقوا على مشط *مرة مدرس كﯿمﯿاء خلف عﯿل سماه سامى اكسﯿد الكربون * مرة أتنان بلدﯾاتنا حبوا ﯾسرقوا بنك سرقوا بنك الدم

*مرة واحد بلدﯾاتناوقع فى حفرة نزلولوا حبل طلع مخنوق * واحد احول امه ماتت دفن ابوة *مره واحد بﯿحب ﯾمشى وﯾمشى مبﯿحبوش *واحد بلدﯾنا حط حجرﯾن للرادﯾو المذﯾع انسطل مره كان في قط بﯿجري وراء قطه اعد ﯾجري وراها لحد ما خبطتها عربﯿه قال لها احسن *ابقي خالي الشرف ﯾنفعك * مرة واحد بلدﯾاتنا جات طوبة في صدرة بص وراة

مره واحد احول بﯿعاكس واحده حوله بﯿقولها والله انتوا اﻻتنﯿن احلى من بعض انتو اﻻتنﯿن زى اﻻمر فاتعصبت وقالت :جرىاﯾه ﯾاشله قلﯿله اﻻدب

واحد بلدﯾتنادخل على واحدصحبه لقاه بﯿلعب دومﯿنو مع ال* ** * قاله ﯾاراجل بتلعب دومﯿنو مع ال** * * قاله ال* ** * الى مش عجبكده غالبنى عشرﯾن دور

مرة واحد كان نفسه ﯾعمل حاجة الناس تفتكره بﯿها ففكر انه ﯾغلم نملة البالﯿه وفعﻼ جاب النملة ونجح فى تعلﯿمها.... وقال ﯾا ترى مﯿن ﯾقدر الفن ده قرر انه ﯾعرضها على اﻻطفال ...فقابل ولد وسأله اسمك اﯾه ؟ قال محمد ... قال الراجل اﯾه دى ....قال الولد :دى نملة وفعصها باصبعه ...الراجل اتجنن وقعد فى المستشفى سنﯿن كتﯿره ....المهم علم نملة تانﯿة البالﯿه وقال المرة دى نعرضها على الشباب بﯿفهم أكتر فراح لشاب و سأله اسمك اﯾه قال :محمد قال الراجل :اﯾه دى قال الشاب: قلتلك من عشرﯾن سنة ان دى نملة وبرضه فعصها باصبعه

واحد بلدﯾاتناغنى قوى ..راح ﯾصطاد فى افرﯾقﯿا..ولما رجع سالوه صحابه اصطدت اﯾه قالهم3 غزﻻن و 2 * ** * وحشى وﯾجى 60 او70 نوبلﯿز..قالولو اﯾه نوبلﯿز ده؟..قالهم (no please) معرفش حاجات بتتنطط لونها اسودقاعده تقولى نوبلﯿز نوبلﯿزنوبلﯿز

نشر رجل سطر فى اعﻼنات مبوبه:مطلوب زوجه و تانى ﯾوم جاله مﯿت جواب فﯿهم نفس الرد:تاخد بتاعتى؟

مراهق قعد على القهوة مع أبوه نادى القهوجي على جنب وقالو بصوت واطي هاتلي واحد بﯿرة بس حطه فى فنجان شاي علشانأبوﯾا ماﯾخدش باله فصاح القهوجي وقال وعندك واحد بﯿره فى فنجان شاي وصلحووووووووووووو

مره واحد ابنه بلع فتاحة فكلم الدكتور و قال له ابنى بلع فتاحة فقاله الدكتور اقلبه لحد مأجى و بعدﯾن الرجل كلم الدكتور و قالهماتجﯿش أنا ﻻقﯿت فتاحه تانﯿه

كان فﯿه قرﯾة كلها أغبﯿاء وكان فﯿها حفرة كل الناس بتوقع فﯿها وبتتعورالعمدة جمع أذكى 3 فى القرﯾة عشان ﯾحلوا المشكلة أول واحد … إحنا نبنى مستشفى بجانب الحفرة الى ﯾقع ﯾدخل ﯾتعالج العمدة …. أنت غبي آوى تانى واحد ….. إحنا نجﯿب إسعاف بجانب الحفرة الى ﯾقع اﻹسعاف تشﯿلة للمستشفى العمدة …… أنت اغبى منة الثالث ……. ﯾا حضرة العمدة إحنا نردم الحفرة دى ونعمل واحدة ثانﯿة جنب المستشفى

مرة واحد راح للدكتور قال له ﯾا دكتور لما احط اﯾدى على عﯿنى ما بشوفش حاجة الدكتور عملة عملﯿة خرملة اﯾدة

راجل متجوز عنده دوﻻب فى البﯿت ممنوع أى حد ﯾفتحه غﯿره مراته حﯿقتلها الفضول عاوزه تعرف الدوﻻب فﯿه اﯾه؟ لكنالرجل مش مدﯾها أى فرصة، المهم فضلت طوال عشرﯾن سنه منتظره الفرصه لحد ما فى ﯾوم نسى ﯾقفل الدوﻻب و نزل ففتحتهفلقﯿت عشرﯾن ألف جنﯿه و بﯿضتﯿن فجرﯾت على جوزها وسألته عن سر الموضوع ده و أصرت انها تعرف فقالها اقولك بستوعدﯾنى انك تسامحﯿنى، قالت أوعدك، فقالها الصراحه انا كنت كل ما أخونك أجﯿب بﯿضة و أحطها فى الدوﻻب، فالست قالت فىنفسها مرتﯿن خﯿانه فى عشرﯾن سنه ماشى سامحتك بس العشرﯾن ألف جﯿه دول بتوع إﯾه قال لها ابدا أنا كنت كل ما اكمل كرتونه أبﯿعها

واحد بخﯿل ابوه مات فراح ﯾعمل نعى فى الجرنان فقالهم :أقل حاجه عندكم اﯾه ،قالوا له : سطر واحد خمس كلمات ،قالهم : اكتبوا رزق ﯾنعى ولده قالوا له : لسه ، فاضل كده كلمتﯿن قال لهم : و ﯾصلح رادﯾوهات

واحد بواب كل ﯾوم ﯾنزل ﯾنادى على مراته وﯾقول لها : عاوزة حاجة قبل ما أروح الشغل فتقوله : ﻻ ﯾروح قاعد على الدكة

راجل و مراته ساكنﯿن جنب شرﯾط سكة حدﯾد فكل لما القطار ﯾعدى ﯾوقع لهم الدوﻻب فالزوجه زهقت فجابت نجار طلبت منهﯿصلح الدوﻻب النجار اختبر الدوﻻب قال لها ده سلﯿم ،قالت له خش جواه و لما القطر ﯾعدى حتعرف العﯿب فﯿن فسمع كﻼمها و دخل بعد شوﯾه جوزها وصل من الشغل فتح الدوﻻب فوجئ بالنجار فقاله انت بتعمل اﯾه هنا؟ رد علﯿه لو حلفتلك مﯿت ﯾمﯿن حتصدق انى مستنى القطر؟

بلدﯾاتنا زعلوا من النكت اللى بتتقال علﯿهم فكتبوا النكت كلها ورموها فى البحر فتانى ﯾوم لقوا السمك كله مﯿت من الضحك

الفﻼحﯿن خاﯾفﯿن ﯾقولوا نكت على بلدﯾاتنا فرقموا النكت وقعدوا على القهوة أمام .. بلدﯾاتنا ..واحد منهم ﯾقول 3 الفﻼحﯿن ﯾضحكوا ..واحد ثانى ﯾقول 7 .. ﯾضحكوا راح واحد بلدﯾاتنا قام وقال 5 فلم ﯾضحك أحد فقال لهم لﯿه ما ضحكتوش فردوا علﯿه.. أصل إلقاءك وحش

واحد حقود اتحكم علﯿه باﻻعدام هو وواحد ثانى فقالوا لهم كل واحد له طلب أخﯿر قبل الموت فاﻷول طلب إنه ﯾشوف مامته والثانى الحقود قاله ما تخلوش ﯾشوفه

بلدﯾاتنا سافر امرﯾكا واصحابه نصحوه ﯾاخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان اﻻكل اﻻمرﯾكانى مش حﻼل بس نبهوه ﯾسمى قبل ما ﯾاكل احسن الشﯿطان ﯾاكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول زلعة بس نسى ﯾسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى ﯾسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشﯿطان قال "!له:"ابوس اﯾدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق

مره واحده كل ما حاجه تبوز تقل لزوجها "ﯾا راجل التﻼجه بازت " ﯾقول وانا مالى هو انا اﯾدﯾال "ﯾا راجل التلﯿفزﯾون باز " ﯾقول هو انا جولد ستار . راحت فى اﻻخر اشتكت لجارهم راح . قالها وﻻ ﯾهمك انا اصلحلك كل حاجه بس على شرط ﯾااما اخد بوسه او تعملﯿلى تورته المهم جوزها جه من الشغل لقى كل حاجه متصلحه قام سألها مﯿن اللى صلح الحاجات دى راحت حكتله فرد جوزها وقالها " وطبعا عملتﯿله تورته " فقالت " لﯿه انت شاﯾفنى " ﻻبوار

جذمجى مات بالجذمة القلبﯿة عملوا له نعل فى الجرنال جم ﯾعملوا له اﻻربعﯿن ﻻقوه ضﯿق عملوا واحد و اربعﯿن

واحد بلدﯾاتنا دخل محل أدوات كهربﯿة فسأل صاحب المحل قالوا : عندك تلفزﯾونات ملونه قالوا : أﯾوا قالوا : طب أدﯾني واحد أحـمر

مرة واحد كان عنده 15 قملة فى شعره فراح للدكتور فقال له انت تروح تغسل شعرك بمﯿه سخنة وتنام فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله وراح فى الصبح سمع قملتﯿن بﯿتكلموا اﻷولى بتقول للتانﯿة شفتى موجة الحر بتاعة إمبارح دى قتلت واحدة من عندنا.. فراح للدكتور تانى فقال له ﻻزم تروح تغسل شعرك بمﯿه باردة و تنام فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله.. وفي الصبح سمع نفس القملتﯿن بﯿتكلموا اﻷولى بتقول للتانﯿة شفتى موجة البرد بتاعة إمبارح دى قتلت واحدة منا فراح للدكتور قاله مفﯿش غﯿر حل واحد إنك تنام جنب واحد شعره ملﯿان قمل فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله الصبح سمع القملتﯿن بﯿقولوا شفتى الحرب بتاعةإمبارح دى قتلت منا 7 قمﻼت ففرح أوى.. فسمع التانﯿة بتقول و إﯾه ﯾعنى ما 50 إحنا اسرنا

مرة اتنﯿن مساطﯿل قاعدﯾن في اﻻستاد واحد بﯿقول للتانى.. تلف اﻻستاد دة فى قد اﯾة رد علﯿه .. في سجارتﯿن

ظابط بﯿسأل عسكرى :السهرة إﯾه النهاردة قاله:اخترنا لك رد الظابط:أﯾه!!!؟ !!!العسكرى:إخترنا لسﯿاتك ﯾاباشا

عملوا مسابقة ﻻسرع واحد ﯾصطاد ارنب برى من مغارة مهجورة اﻻمرﯾكى دخل المغارة وخرج بعد 10 دقاﯾق وفى اﯾده ارنب اﻻلمانى دخل المغارة وخرج بعد 7 دقاﯾق وبرضه فى اﯾده ارنب بلدﯾاتنا دخل المغارة وغاب خمس اﯾام دخلوا ﯾطمنوا علﯿه لقوه ماسك اسد بﯿضرب فﯿه وبﯿقول له : جول آنى ارنب 00جول آنى ارنب

عوضﯿن عمال ﯾخبط دماغه في الحﯿطة لحد ما دماغه اتفتحت امه بتساله: مالك ﯾا واد ﯾا عوضﯿن ضحك اوي و بطل خبط دماغه و قال: اﯾﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿوه عوضﯿن - هو ده اسمي

واحد فشار بﯿحكي مغامراته لصاحبه الغلس الفشار : كنت ماشي مره في الصحره طلع علﯿا اسد فضلت اجري اجري لغاﯾه ما لقﯿت عماره طلعت فﯿها الغلس : ﯾا كداب هو في الصحرة في عماره الفشار : اه اسف فضلت اجري اجري لغاﯾة ما لقﯿت شجره طلعت فوقها الغلس : قال له ﯾا كداب هو في الصحرة في شجره الفشار : اه اسف فضلت اجري اجري لغاﯾه ما لقﯿت جراج دخلت فﯿه الغلس : ﯾا كداب هو في جراج في الصحرة الفشار : فضلت اجري اجري لغاﯾة ما أكلني ارتحت ؟

مره واحد بلدﯾاتنا راح للدكتور وقاله ﯾادكتور عندى صداع جامد اوى ساله الدكتور :انت بتنام و الشباك مفتوح وﻻمأفول؟ قاله :مقفول قاله الدكتور جرب تنام و الشباك مفتوح وتعالى بعد اسبوع قام بلدﯾاتنا مروح و فتح الشباك قبل ما ﯾنام وبعد اسبوع راح للدكتور .سأله الدكتور الصداع راح فقاله بلدﯾاتنا ﯾا ه ﯾا دكتور الصداع راح و الغساله راحت و الثﻼجه راحت و البوتجاز راح و التلﯿفزﯾون راح و كل حاجه راحت بصراحه النوم علي اﻻرض مافﯿش احسن منه

اﻷمرﯾكان و الروس قاعدﯾن ﯾتباهوا على بعض الروس : إحنا أول ناس طلعوا الفضاء اﻷمرﯾكان: إحنا أول ناس طلعوا القمر بلدﯾاتنا إتغاظوا فسالوهم....ﯾعنى لجﯿتوا إﯾه فوج؟ فقالوا لهم: طوب و ظلط و رمل !!بلدﯾاتنا بفخر: إحنا بجا إلى طلعناهم

عملوا مسابقة لتعجﯿز الكمبﯿوتر كل ما حد ﯾسأله سؤال ﯾجاوب علﯿه فى اقل من دقﯿقة : جه واحد بلدﯾاتنا حط ورقة فﯿها السؤال بتاعه الكمبﯿوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له سؤالك كان اﯾه بلدﯾاتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما ﯾخلف جردان كان اسمه اﯾه؟

واحد بلدﯾتنا رجع بﯿته لقى مراته فى السرﯾر مع أثنﯿن .. صرخ وهاج مراتى بتخونى ... بسرع رد علﯿه شاب منهماحنا الكامﯿرا الخفﯿة لو مش عاﯾز تذﯾع قول ما تذﯾعشى ... رد بلدﯾتنا ﻷ ذﯾع خللى الناس تنبسط

واحد بلدﯾتنا وصل مصر فبص على عمود نور مكتوب علﯿه لﻼﯾجار فقعد ﯾخبط على الععمود فمردش علﯿه حد فسأل واحد معدىفى الشارع بلدﯾاتنا : هو مفﯿش حد هنا وﻻ اﯾه؟ الراجل : مش عارف مع ان النور مولع

مرة واحد من بلدﯾاتنا اشترى مراﯾة.الصبح مراته بصت فﯿها و فضلت تعﯿط.راحت للعمدة و قالتله ﯾا عمدة ...جوزي اتجوز علي.فقال لها العمدة تعالي نروح نتأكد.فراح و بص في المراﯾة و قال ده جاب عمدة تاني كمان

تنﯿن بلدﯾاتنا زهقوا من اﻷلﯿس علﯿهم فسافروا الهند.أول مانزلوا من الطائرة لقوا الهنود بﯿنحنوا عشان ﯾحﯿوهم فواحد منهم سأﻻلثاني هما بﯿحترمونا كدة لﯿة؟ قال له أصلهم .هنا بﯿعبدوا البقر

مجموعة من الكﻼب قاعدﯾن مع بعض بﯿتكلموا فى موضوع اﻷول قال: هوهو التانى قال: هوو هو التالت قال: هوووهوو راح الرابع قال وووووووو رد علﯿه واحد قاله لوسمحت ما تخرجش عن الموضوع

مــرة واحد بلدﯾاتنا ماشي مع صحبته فـشافت أبوها البنت : أمشي أبوﯾا جــي بلدﯾاتنا : إﯾه ﯾعني قولﯿلو أخوكــي

..واحد عنده برد.. راح للدكتور ..فالدكتور سأله.. انت بتهوى بﯿتك كوﯾس .. فقاله ﻻ ..فقاله افتح الشبابﯿك كل ﯾوم قبل ما تنزل وتعالى لﯿه بعد اسبوع بعد اسبوع راح للدكتور فسأله الدكتور.. ها البرد راح فقال له البرد راح والتلﯿفزﯾون راح والفﯿدو راح

و زبون ﯾدخل كل ﯾوم نفس المطعم فالجرسون ﯾسأله عاوز تاكل إﯾه.. فﯿأخذ فوطة الجرسون وﯾشمها وﯾقول له انتوا عندكم النهاردة سمك فﯿلﯿه + أرز + صﻼطة وهكذا كل ﯾوم فالجرسون اتجنن فأعطى لمراته الفوطة وقال لها استحمى بﯿها وأدﯾها لى وبعد كده الزبون دخل المطعم واخذ الفوطة زى كل ﯾوم وشمها وبص للجرسون وقاله انت جوز فتحﯿة؟

لﯿه بلدﯾاتنا بﯿحط معلقة فى بقه وهو ناﯾم؟ (عشان ﯾتقلب صح)

كﯿف ندخل الفﯿل داخل زجاجة سفن أب ( أسهﯿه وهو بﯿشرب وأزقه)

كﯿف نخرجه منها ؟ (أرجها تفور ﯾروح طالع)

لﯿه الفﯿل بﯿلبس شورت أخضر (عشان لما ﯾختبئ فى البطﯿخ ما ﯾبانش)

لﯿه الفﯿل بﯿلبس شورت أحمر (عشان اﻷخضر مغسول)

إﯾه اللى بﯿطﯿر فى السماء وﯾنور وﯾطفى (عصفورة ﻻبسه أمﯿجو بﯿنور)

لﯿه بلدﯾاتنا لما ﯾدخل ﯾستحمى ﯾاخد معه ابرة وفتلة (عشان لو المﯿاه انقطعت ﯾخﯿطها)

لﯿه بلدﯾاتنا بﯿدق مسمار 10 سم فى صدر طفله عشان ﯾشبك فﯿه البزازة)

ما هو التشابه بﯿن إزازة الرﯾحة والجواز (الرﯾحة قسمة والشبراوﯾشى والجواز قسمة ونصﯿب)

ما هو التشابه بﯿن السماء والكدلﯿز (اﻻثنﯿن 7 طبقات)

ما هو التشابه بﯿن الكمبﯿوتر والحفرة (الكمبﯿوتر حاسب ألي والحفرة حاسب لتقع)

ما هو التشابه بﯿن الكمبﯿوتر واﻻسترﯾتش (اﻵثنﯿن بﯿجﯿبوا أدق التفاصﯿل)

واحده ست بتخون جوزها مع ثﻼثة رجاله جوزها كبس علﯿها راحت مخبﯿاهم في ثﻼثة ...اشولة جوزها دخل علﯿها وقال لها اﯾه ده قالت له دي زﯾارة من البلد قراﯾبك بعتوها قام ضرب الشوال اﻻول بالشلوت دﯾﯿب.. قام الراجل الى جواه قال كاككاك جوزها قال اشطه حناكل فراخ.. فراح ضارﯾب الشوال التاني دﯾﯿب.. قام الراجل الى جواه قال ماء ماء جوزها قاﻻشطه هناكل معﯿز و راح ضارب الشوال التالﯿت دﯾﯿب دﯾب.. محدش رد.. دﯾﯿب دﯾب قام الراجل الى جوه الشوال خرج وقاله بطاطس مانتاش فاهم بطاطس ..

مرة واحدة تخﯿنة اوي مسكت حرامي قعدت علﯿه فطسته نادت علي ابنها وقالت له روح نادي أبوك بسرعة ردالحرامي من تحتها :بسرعة ﯾاله

، هندي أم في جماعة )صلى فﯿهم وكان هو اﻹمام( بدون ما ﯾقﯿم الصﻼة، لما خلص سأله المصلﯿن، وﯾن اﻹقامة ؟! م كملوا الكلمه إﻻ و هو هارب

*. صعﯿدي طلع من اﻻمتحان داﯾخ، لي؟! كان مبرشم على المروحة * صعﯿدي ﯾدرس فوق السطح، لﯿه؟! ﯾقدم دراسات علﯿا *صعﯿدي ﯾدرس خارج الفصل لﯿه؟! عشان ﯾقول الناس أنه ﯾدرس في الخارج

... شلة صعاﯾدة كان عندهم امتحان، تصعبوا كلهم من سؤال ﯾقول : كم عدد أرجل البقرة ما أحد جاوب إﻻ واحدلما خلص اﻹمتحان بدؤوا ﯾعاتبونه على الخﯿانة، فقال لهم : أنا آسف . كنت عاﯾز أساعدكم بس معرفتش اطلع البقره من القمﯿص البقرة من القمﯿص

كتكوت كان ماشي في الشارع ﯾدخن سﯿجار، شافه دﯾك، قال له ما تخاف من أهلك؟( قال )له الكتكوت باطمئنان : )ﻻ، ﻻ تخاف أنا تفقﯿس مكن

زهقان تزوج من وحدة زهقانة، خلفوا ولد سموه افففففف

وحدة فتحت جواز سفر جوزها شافت مكتوب علﯿه رجل اعمال. خربشت علﯿه وكتبت رجل .سعدﯾه

مرة واحد قال لواحد انا فنان قاله التانى عظﯿم بترسم قاله ﻻء قاله التانى بتغنى قاله ﻻء فنااااان قاله هاﯾل ﯾبقى بتمثل قاله ﻻء انا فنان بحط العﯿش فى الفن

*مرة واحد دماغة لفت قابلها من الشارع التانى * مرة واحد نزل محطة الرمل رجله غرزت * مره اتنﯿن ضربوابعض بعض اتعور * سباك نفسه اتسدت قام مسلكها * شرطي مرور خلف واد بﯿتكلم باﻻشارة *مرة واحد وقف تاكسى الو رشدى على البحر قاله مشفتهوش

مرة ابو العربى ساعه عصارى وهوة قاعد فى المﯿناء طلبت معاه ﯾروح قبرص ﯾعوم هناك نط فى الفلوكه وفضل ﯾجدف ﯾجدف بورسعﯿد بتبعد وقبرص تقرب ﯾجدف بورسعﯿد تبعد وقبرص تقرب المهم وصل ورمى الهلب فى قبرص ونزل ﯾعوم وﯾبلبط وقبل ما المغرب تتدن قام ناطط فى الفلوكه وفضل ﯾجدف بورسعﯿد تقرب وقبرص تقرب ﯾجدف بورسعﯿد تقرب وقبرص تقرب واللى خلق الخلق بﯿبص لقى نفسه ناسى الهلب فى قبرص وسحبها وراه لبورسعﯿد

مرة كان في ماتش بﯿن فرﯾقﯿن حشرات في الشوط اﻻول في فرﯾق انهزم واحد صفر و الشوط الثاني نزلت أم أربعه و اربعﯿن دخلت 42 هدف بعد الماتش صحفي بﯿسأل المدرب اللي فاز :لﯿه مانزلتش أم أربعه و أربعﯿن من أول الماتش ٌقاله:كانت بتربط الجزمة

إتنﯿن صحاب قاعدﯾن مع بعض في البلكونة اﻷول :واحد وقع من الدور التالت لقى إﯾه؟ .التاني : مش عارف اﻷول : لقى حتفه. طب واحدوقع من الدور الرابع لقى إﯾه؟ .التاني : مش عارف اﻷول : لقى مصرعه. طب واحد وقع من الدور الخامس لقى إﯾه؟ .التاني : مش عارف اﻷول : لقى ربه. طب واحد وقع من الدور السادس لقى إﯾه؟ .التاني :مش عارف .اﻷول:لقى اللي وقعوا قبله التاني راح ساﯾبه ونط من البلكونة

مرة واحد مخه تعبان شوﯾة معاه كﯿس فشار ف فشارة وقعت .من اﯾده.قالها اطلعى. ماطلعتش, اطلعى, مطلعتش راح رما الكﯿس كله و قال لهم هاتوها

* واحد بتاع قصب قصبة رجله إتكسرت مصها * ﻻعﯿب كورة شاط رﯾحته طلعت *!!! كمسارى راح ﯾتجوز لقى المهر ناقص كتب الباقى على دهر التذكرة

ولد راح للبقال قال له عندك جبنة رومى قال له أﯾوه قال له طب إدﯾنى بجنﯿه حﻼوة. تانى .ﯾوم جاله نفس الولد قاله عندك عﯿش فﯿنو قاله أﯾوه قال له طب إدﯾنى بجنﯿه عﯿش بلدى ثالث ﯾوم جاله نفس الولد وقال للبقال عنك زﯾتون أسود قاله أﯾوه قاله طب إدﯾنى بجنﯿه .خﯿار مخلل آه من الولد قلﯿل اﻷدب ده .. إنت عندك عصاﯾة رد البقال أﯾوه قاله خﻼص إضربه قلمﯿن-: البقال زعل جداً وراح ﯾشتكى الولد ده ﻷبوه وقاله ابنك بﯿعمل كذا كذا. رد الوالد وقاله

واحد بلدﯾاتنا بﯿهرج مع مراته فرماها من الدور العاشر فطلعت قالت له والله ما انا ﻻعبة معاك تانى

مرة ابن أبو العربي فارد ضلوعه ومش عاجبه حد خالص في الحته بتعته فوقف تحت البﯿت عنده ونده أمه وقال : ﯾاما ﯾاما... ردت علﯿه أمه: خﯿر ﯾاواد عاوز اﯾه .. قالها : كل حاجة تمام عندك ﯾاما . قالتله كله تمام اطلع .قالها ﯾعني محدش قل أدبه علﯿك النهاردة من العالم دي . قالتله ﻷ محدش قل أدبه اطلع بقى . قالها : ﯾعني محدش عاكس اخواتي البنات علشان أشرحه النهاردة .قالتله : ﻷ محدش عاكس اخواتك اطلع . قالها ﯾعني محدش داﯾقكوا النهاردة . قالتله : ﻷ محدش داﯾقنا النهاردة اطلع بقى خلص .قالها طﯿب مادام كده بقى ولعﯿلي نور السلم علشان في قطة على السلم


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 سبتمبر 2013)

كل دا علي الصعايده​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اصلهم حبايبي أوي ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرة  واحد مخه تعبان شوﯾة معاه كﯿس فشار ف فشارة وقعت .من اﯾده.قالها اطلعى.  ماطلعتش, اطلعى, مطلعتش راح رما الكﯿس كله و قال لهم هاتوها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفة*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يديم الضحكة

نورتشي يا اوختشي


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اصلهم حبايبي أوي ^_^




ماهوا باين :nunu0000:


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه انت صعيدي ولا ايه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههه انت صعيدي ولا ايه



طبعا بس مش ذي ما انتا كاتب :scenic:


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

متأخد ..


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> متأخد ..



يعني ايه مش فاهم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لالا ولا حاجة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

واضح بصراحة يا كيمو انك بتحب الصعايدة اوى
:gun::act23::act19::boxing:
كفاية لحسن تموت منى


----------



## Thunder Coptic (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> واضح بصراحة يا كيمو انك بتحب الصعايدة اوى
> :gun::act23::act19::boxing:
> كفاية لحسن تموت منى




قامت بالواجب وذياده:smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي يا سارة

ماشي يا صعيدي


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ماشي يا سارة
> 
> ماشي يا صعيدي



ماشي يا crazy :a63:


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي يا كوبتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا بقولكم اية 
دا مش شغل دا
انا عاوزة الضرب بغباوة
عاوزة دم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا بقولكم اية
> دا مش شغل دا
> انا عاوزة الضرب بغباوة
> عاوزة دم
> ...



وانتي حمامه السلام اللي بترفرف في المكان :99:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالظبط كدة
عرفت ازاى ؟
^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه حمْامْة ازاي يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*فى اعتراض 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً للتقييم حبيب قلبي يوليوس


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قدك علشان اقدر اعترض عليكي

تضربيني -_-


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بالظبط كدة
> عرفت ازاى ؟
> ^_^
> *​



عرفت من نشره الاخبار :gy0000:


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هاع هاع هاع هاع هاااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههههههه حمْامْة ازاي يعني



زي دي كده :36_33_2: وادي وحده تاني :Turtle_Dove_2:
يله علشان ما تقولشي حارمك من حاجه :smile01


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هاع هاع هاع هاع هاااااااااااااااااااع



دانتا طلعت تبعنا هاع عاع


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا قدك علشان اقدر اعترض عليكي
> 
> تضربيني -_-



اه ياعينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننني :vava::vava::vava:


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صدقني تضربني


----------

